# Question about snorkeling a Brute 650 SRA



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, i am in the process of snorkeling my 2008 Brute 650 SRA, and have run ito a couple of snages, 1, the steering brace is only about 3 inches from my air box, and the only way I can route the snorkel is to the left and up and back across the front brace, but when I do that it makes the pipe to high to fit between the plastic and the front brace. Anyone have any ideas on what I can do or a way I can route the air box snorkel? All of the pics and instructions in the How To's are for a 750, and the 650 frame is designed different. All help and ideas are appreciated.:thinking:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

post us some pics of where you're hittin problems!


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I ran into the same problem the last 2 650's I done and ended up having to use flexible hose. I found it at lowes. They have two kinds that I found a black one and a blue one. I used the blue one due to being a heavier duty pipe. Its the same hose that I had to use on the 08 Grizzly 700. Good luck.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, here is a pic of where the problem is on a Brute 650 SRA.

http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu276/MuddyBruteForce/?action=view&current=Airboxpic.jpg

Anyone have any idea's on the best way to route the airbox snorkel?
BTW, I looked into trying the 06 prairie 700 team green, but that wont work either.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i agree with what mud narc said. experiment with some flex hose. if it works, make **** sure you seal it real well around all the ridges in the hose


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to have to get on the Flex hose boat too.... you can stuff it through there and then turn up and some up thru the plastic w/ some PVC


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'ma use it soon to rig up a pal's old school honda. we'll see how it goes. there isnt much room to work with so i figure that'll be the easiest way to go


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can you fit a 90 turned straight down out of the air box(might have to trim the stub coming out of the air box) then 90 toward the front go under the stuff in the way then 90 up where you want it? Not sure if it will work from the pics it might. Just a thought. Good luck. Keep us posted because I am planning this on my 650 also.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

josh13 said:


> Can you fit a 90 turned straight down out of the air box(might have to trim the stub coming out of the air box) then 90 toward the front go under the stuff in the way then 90 up where you want it? Not sure if it will work from the pics it might. Just a thought. Good luck. Keep us posted because I am planning this on my 650 also.


Well, I tried that also, but not enough room, I ended up taking the 90 off of a p-trap and comming out of the airbox and turning it toward the right side of the bike and then took another p-trap 90 comming off of the first 90 and angleing it toward the front, then comming of that with a 45 (male on one end and female on the other) angled that down and to the left, then another 45 ( smae as the 1st) angled down under the front brace, then a street 45 pointed back toward the front and up, then a small peice of 2" pipe to another 45 to come up even with the front bar where i could come up through the plastic straight up. I will post a pic of how everything is routed when I get done glueing everything together and a final pic of how everything looks back together. Thanks for all of the help guys, I couldn't have done this without ya'lls help.


----------



## merola466 (Aug 3, 2009)

i am also looking to snorkel my bf 650 sra 2008,i have tried 2 inch and then 1 1/2 inch pvc i can only go 28mph and then i goes to crap,any info would be a big help,i also have a penland pro exhaust and a jet kit with a twin air air filter.oh it is a carb model.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I CAN HELP.....

Do you still have the stock snorkle peice? I used it, turned it slightly, attatched my hose to that, cut off bout 3" of the stock peice. My Center snorks come out a lil further on the rack than the norm on here. I can try an get pics if you need them.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

In fact if your sittin on the bike, turn that peice left, you will be routing around a diff way.

Hope these help, I can get more if ya need me too...










Thats where I came out with the pvc. I used a uni strut bar and clamps for more stability. Still plan on giving that a "cleaner" look...










The airbox hose routing











Another pic of airbox route, wher it goes into the 2" coupler, then a 45*, thets where the hard pipe meets the hose. If you look close you can see where the coupler goes into the painted black 45*










This shows where all three snorkles couple into the 2" couplers, then into the pvc pipe for the "stacks", again you can see the black 45* that is coupled to the airbox line. There is only about 12" of hose for the airbox, kept it short and straight as possible for maximum airflow.










This is just the two cvt snorks, they are done using the same parts as in the MIMB directions, like the 3x2 boot etc, I just ran it w hose??


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

merola466 I returned your PM.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I cut about a 1/2 inch off the fitting to get the 90 to fit between the air box and the steering stem on my P650 and went down under the steering stem (pics in the how to for a 03 Prairie 650)







the pics are gone from the how to ????? so here you go here is my intake snork


----------

